# rsync + ssh



## mbsouth (7. Okt. 2010)

Bei der Vorbereitung einer Migration habe ich, zum Abgleich der Daten für die neue Hardware, die Anweisungen des How2´s http://www.howtoforge.com/mirroring_with_rsync bis zu Punkt 3 angewendet. 
Mehr benötige ich für für die Migration nicht, da ich die Eingabe des Passwortes einfach manuell vornehme. 

Mir ist beim ersten Abgleich aber aufgefallen, das einige Dateien (100te), auf die nur der Owner -rw------ Rechte hat, nicht übertragen wurden. rsync Fehler: permission error [32] - so weit ich mich erinnere. Den ersten Abgleich habe ich mit dem "unprivileged user", lt. HowTo, durchgeführt.

Für den zweiten Durchlauf musste dann root herhalten, da hat es auch funktioniert, eh klar.

Meine Frage: bei der weiteren Durchsicht des How2´s konnte ich keinen Ansatz erkennen, der das Rechteproblem umgeht. Setze ich dies nun für die Spiegelung von FCGI und SuExec VHOSTs bzw. zur Spiegelung einer Dovecot Verzeichnisstruktur ein, in der nur VMAIL -rw------ auf Sieve-Scripte und -logs hat, muss ich mit Datenverlust rechnen 
- oder gibt es einen Trick, dies zu umgehen
- oder eben einen weiteren, den Bedürfnissen entspechenden, User dafür einrichten?

mbsouth


----------



## Till (8. Okt. 2010)

Du musst den sync als root vornehmen und nicht mit einem anderen User. Da nur root alle Dateien syncen kann. Deshalb verwendet man auch zertifikate und nicht das Passwort, da ja niemand gerne das root Passwort im Klartext auf seinem Server speichern möchte.


----------

